# Insurance for unoccupied house by executor



## Billo (4 Jan 2009)

Anyone know what happens here, when the renewal letter arrives for insuring the house and contents ? 
Does the executor just send off the cheque for renewal or does he/she have to disclose that the owner has died and the house is empty ?.  I would imagine that full disclosure has to be made. 
This may have been covered somewhere else , but I do not see it.

Thanks

Billo


----------



## mathepac (4 Jan 2009)

The insurance company will need to be appraised of the change in circumstances.

Most house & contents insurances have a clause where the insurance lapses if the house is left unoccupied for x days (x could be 30, 60 or 90).

AFAIK the insurance will have to be in the name of the executor "on behalf of the estate of" the decesead's name.


----------



## gm88 (4 Jan 2009)

When renewal is issued by the Company/Broker, just hand it over to the solicitor acting for the deceased.  Insurance co is then obliged to continue cover until sale of the property.  

Otherwise, impossible to insure unoccupied property.


----------



## mathepac (4 Jan 2009)

gm88 said:


> ... just hand it over to the solicitor acting for the deceased.  Insurance co is then obliged to continue cover until sale of the property...


What if there is no solicitor?


----------



## Billo (4 Jan 2009)

mathepac said:


> The insurance company will need to be appraised of the change in circumstances.
> 
> Most house & contents insurances have a clause where the insurance lapses if the house is left unoccupied for x days (x could be 30, 60 or 90).
> 
> AFAIK the insurance will have to be in the name of the executor "on behalf of the estate of" the decesead's name.



Thanks for the replies. There is no solicitor involved , so it will probably be "executor on behalf of the estate of the deceased"

Thanks again 

Billo


----------



## elainem (4 Jan 2009)

I managed to get insurance for unoccupied properties on two occasions, but they would only cover the building against fire and storm damage, but not contents or anything else.


----------



## Jimbobp (5 Jan 2009)

Dolmen insurances offer a pretty comprehensive unoccupied house policy.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------

